# kids and Ryanair



## picassoman (7 Jun 2011)

We are travelling to France in July with three kids. Have 2 stollers (double and single) and we may also bring the booster seats.

The itenary email from Ryanair states - "There is no CHECKED/CABIN baggage allowance for infants."

Does this mean kids can not have carry on luggage and what do Ryanair define as an "infant" ?

The ticket also states " Additional  infant equipment such as car/booster seats and travel cots  may be carried in  addition to your personal checked baggage allowance" - has anyone had experience with this or can I expect to get charged extra ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## niceoneted (7 Jun 2011)

Infants are classed as under 2. These are the ones that can have additional car/booster seat. 
Over 2 can bring the same carry on luggage as an adult. 
How old are yours?


----------



## picassoman (7 Jun 2011)

Thanks.

Aged 4 (x2) and 3.

So what happens with booster seats for the 4 yr olds ?


----------



## picassoman (7 Jun 2011)

From the Ryan Air web site it looks like they even charge for booster seats for infants ...

Additional infant equipment such as car/booster seats and travel cots up  to a maximum of 20kilos may be carried in addition to your personal  checked baggage allowance at a separate fee per item/per one way flight.  (). 

But does it make any difference - you cannot put an infant (< 2) into a booster seat !!


----------



## T McGibney (7 Jun 2011)

They are accepted as hand luggage.


----------



## huskerdu (7 Jun 2011)

picassoman said:


> The itenary email from Ryanair states - "There is no CHECKED/CABIN baggage allowance for infants."
> 
> Does this mean kids can not have carry on luggage and what do Ryanair define as an "infant" ?



An infant is defined as a child under two. They do not have to have their own seat, and can sit on their parents knee. This is why they get no carry on baggage, or luggage allowance. This is the same on Aer lingus and is fairly standard I think. 

Once a child has a paid for a ticket, the rules for carry on and checked baggage are the same as an adult ticket.


----------



## Complainer (4 Jul 2011)

T McGibney said:


> They are accepted as hand luggage.



Thanks - but only 1 item of hand-luggage per child right? So if they have the booster, they can't bring anything else on board?


----------



## Magpie (6 Jul 2011)

we put booster seats into checked baggage, and added on full car seats for 10€ each way. Buggies/strollers seem to be fine for any age, although technically they don't give an age you cna have them up to or how many. Yours will all have a hand luggage allowance as they are not infants.


----------



## choccy (6 Jul 2011)

buggies are fine you can bring them right to the steps of the plane- depending on which french airport you'll get them back at either plane steps or off luggage carousel. also when you get to the airport just make sure you let the person at the gate know you've 3 young kids- if you get them on a good day they'll let you go ahead ather the priority boarders.
i've always found it helps if the kids are screaming !!!

for their boosters- i suggest you put the booster in a little back pack / bag for each of them with their books/ colouring things /snack whatever for the plane- once the bags below 7 kg and small enough for hand luggage- then when you get on the plane you can take out the boosters and put them in the overhead thingy and leave them with thier little bags with their stuff/ snacks etc. its really all about getting past the 'luggage police' when you board the plane.


----------

